# Asus Zenfone 5 : A Review



## Ronnie012 (Sep 28, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14807&d=1411931864
So it’s been close to two months now  and during which period I have invariably used, tried and tested my Zenfone 5 after having purchased it from a local outlet near my home. So I decided  that the time is ripe now for me to write a review regarding my two months experience with my Zen-ie .

But before I begin, just let me enthuse upon few points regarding me and this review. 
*First and foremost  purpose of this review –*
1.	Give an insight to members of this forum regarding a first hand user experience so as to help other members in obtaining knowledge about the product.
2.	Help potential buyers (in this forum)make better decisions.
3.	Bring this phone to focus.
Second, regarding me and Android – 
1.	Since this is my first android phone and I might lack some knowledge regarding  the OS and Android phones so kindly rectify if you find any mistakes regarding the review. 

*Second but also foremost-My Purpose for buying this phone*

1.      Need for a phone with good camera - I already had a digital camera which hardly got the time to use(if at all). Thus I realised the need for a phone with good camera with which I could click good pictures on the go.

2. Need for an Android Smartphone - My old Noika which runs Symbian OS is quite outdated so needed an up to date modern and smart phone.

3. Need for a phone to watch movies and view internet, documents and play games.

Hence I decided to go with Asus Zenfone 5 which fulfilled my above given needs  

(P.S. - Am I over doing the Smiley thingy  )

Now lets Begin the review.
*
Regarding the Company - ASUS*

Asus  is a well known brand in the world of computers.  It is famous for its laptops, desktops and other computer peripherals. ASUS is the world's fifth-largest PC vendor by 2013 unit sales.

*ASUS and Mobiles*

Now here is something that I want to share with some members here. I found many of the members here commenting about how Asus is totally new in the mobile market while  others commented that  this is untrue – That Asus launched Padfones earlier!
Now let me add a further comment here by stating that both of the above comments are wrong! Asus is basically Old in the mobile market and has been launching mobiles from many years back. 
Asus Windows PDAs were launched in the market (around 2006-2007) much before Nokia came out with the Lumia.
So basically, not only as a PC maker, but ASUS is also returning to the mobile market  as a mobile maker with its 2014 Asus Zenfone range of mobiles.

*Now  regarding the Phone*


Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14805&d=1411929706



An Android phone with a lot of features, the Asus Zenfone 5 comprises a 5 inches screen, Intel Atom CPU of 1.6 Ghz,  2 Gb Ram, 8 Mp rear camera and a 2 Mp front facing camera. Available at an affordable price range, the Zenfone 5 boasts of features and specifications that can give even higher ranged mobiles a run for their money. 
Launched in Indian during the month of July 2014 as a competitor to such models as Moto G, Samsung Core, Sony Xperia L, Xiaomi Mi3 amongst others, this mobile has become quite successful within a short period of time not only due to its price but also for bang for the buck it offers. 

*Specificatios and Features*

*In detail- 
Form factor 	Touchscreen 
Dimensions (mm) 	148.20 x 72.80 x 10.34 
Weight (g) 	145.00 
Battery capacity (mAh) 	2110 
Removable battery 	No 
Colours 	Black, White, Red, Gold 

Display
Screen size (inches) 	5.00 
Touchscreen 	Yes 
Touchscreen type 	IPS Capacitive 
Resolution 	720x1280 pixels 
Colours 	16M 
Hardware
Processor 	1.6GHz  dual-core 
Processor make 	Intel Atom Z2560 
RAM 	2GB 
Internal storage 	8GB 
Expandable storage 	Yes 
Expandable storage type 	microSD 
Expandable storage up to (GB) 	64 
Camera
Rear camera 	8-megapixel 

Flash 	Yes 
Front camera 	2-megapixel 

Software
Operating System 	Android 4.3 
Skin 	ZenUI 
Java support 	Yes 

Connectivity
Wi-Fi 	Yes 
Wi-Fi standards supported 	802.11 b/ g/ n 
GPS 	Yes 
Bluetooth 	Yes, v 4.00 
Wi-Fi Direct 	Yes 
Headphones 	3.5mm 
USB 	Micro-USB 
Charging via Micro-USB 	Yes 
Number of SIMs 	2 
SIM 1 	  
SIM Type 	Micro-SIM 
GSM/ CDMA 	GSM 
3G 	Yes 
SIM 2 	  
SIM Type 	Micro-SIM 
GSM/ CDMA 	GSM 
3G 	Yes	
Sensors
Compass/ Magnetometer 	Yes 
Proximity sensor 	Yes 
Accelerometer 	Yes 
Ambient light sensor 	Yes *





*The Ui*


Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14812&d=1412007274





Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14810&d=1412006829


Zen Ui as it’s called is a customized version of the stock Android Ui. Due to the 2 Gb Ram and super fast Intel 1.6 Ghz processor, users can experience a super smooth and flawless android experience that is free from any lags, hangs or any other issues whatsoever.
The Phone arrives with Android Version 4.3 out of the box with guaranteed updates to Android 4.4 (Kit Kat) and expected update to Android L.
Apart from the super fast and smooth Ui, another thing which I noticed about the device was how less Ram it consumed.  The phone comes with 2 GB of Ram but upon using it I found that only around 600 – 700 Mb of Ram was utilised by the phone most of the time (That leaves you with a whopping  1300 – 1400 Mb of Ram free!) Talk about FreeDom! (or FreeRam ) 

*The Hardware*


Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14806&d=1411930538


Upon receiving the mobile(a white one)I  actually couldn’ t take my eyes of it. The phone looks and feels premium! While holding the phone I felt that it’s not a 10,000 Rupees phone but a 20,000 Rupees one.
The 2 GB  Ram and Intel Atom 1.6 Ghz processor are the strong points of this mobile and you will experience almost zero lags while playing any high end mobile game or while multitasking.

The Intel Atom processor has two drawbacks though – 
1. This processor is a bit more power hungry as compared to the snapdragon one so expectedly battery consumption is a bit more.
2.	Although majority (almost all) games and apps will run smoothly on this device, but there are a negligible few games which are not compatible yet , for example – GTA SA (Gta VC and most other games are compatible though so I don’t think that this is a big issue)

*The Camera *


Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14814&d=1412007887


Now this is the biggest Pro of this device and is the department where I feel this model really shines and  provides the biggest advantage and vfm. The Camera of Asus Zenfone is superb producing excellent photos and capturing great details. The 8 Mp rear camera produces outstanding images  in bright daylight and details in the captured images are excellent. In case of low light though, the pictures taken with flash of near objects are excellent but of distant objects are average. The HDR mode takes average pics under dark conditions but photos taken under bright sunlight are excellent.

*Battery Life*

Regarding the battery life, all I can say is that it basically depends upon what kind of a user you are. The battery life is average so don’t expect too much from it. In my case, getting around 12 – 14 hours of moderate usage and pretty happy with it. But if you are a heavy user then better get a powerbank or carry a charger with you(will last around 6 – 7 hours without).
     If I have to explain about the Screen on time then expect around 4 – 5 hours of    continuous  movie viewing , 2  – 4 hours of   gaming and website browsing (With screen set to auto brightness)
Please Note - I am new to smartphones so don't know much regarding expected battery life of android mobiles.

Edit : Battery life expected to increase by around 30% - 40% after upgradation to Kitkat.

*Video  and Music*

I have tested videos ranging from 480 p, 720 p to 1080 p videos in this mobile and altogether experienced a lag free experience.
Expect great music quality with headphones plugged in or with speakers attached but without a headphone or a speaker attached the sound is a bit low in my opinion.

*Call Quality*
Call quality is distinct and clear.

*Bottomline*

Before purchasing, be reminded of its average battery life. For those who can manage with it's average battery life, get it. It will take good pictures, play most games and videos and will offer an overall good android experience.  

*So hope my review was helpful to members. Will update it soon with pictures and screenshots and hardware benchmarking.*


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice review mate. 

Post some benchmark scores soon !


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 29, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Nice review mate.
> 
> Post some benchmark scores soon !



Thanks mate! Yup will post soon 

- - - Updated - - -

P.s. - Just wanted to ask something - Mods/Admins, why is it that I get logged out every time I try to insert a picture or modify the contents?

- - - Updated - - -

Unable to add more than 5 picsin 1st post, so I'll continue from this post.

*1st battery life*
As I've already explained above regarding the battery life of the phone, the below given screenshots should be self-explanatory.
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14816&d=1412008734
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14815&d=1412008691

*Videos & Music*
Posting a screenshot below. Video playback is indeed good and lacks lags.
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14817&d=1412009509

*Camera*

Just displaying some of the camera's attributes.

1. Dark room with Flash turned on (Lights turned off)
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14818&d=1412010549

*And another *

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14820&d=1412011013

*Given below is the Zoomed version of the above picture 150% (cropped). Notice how the details are still intact.*

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14821&d=1412011380

2. Flash Turned Off (Lights turned on)

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14819&d=1412010577


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2014)

That is indeed a nice review mate.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Hardware Benchmarking*

Now time for some benchmarking. I used a popular Benchmarking App called Antutu to Benchmark my Asus. Below are displayed the results.


*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14825&d=1412012550

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14822&d=1412012355

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14823&d=1412012386

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14824&d=1412012398

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> That is indeed a nice review mate.



Thanks you mate


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Gaming*

Posting screenshots of a game I am playing currently - Pacific Rim 

This game is based on the movie Pacific Rim (Its pretty good time pass game ) 

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14828&d=1412014688

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14829&d=1412014727

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14826&d=1412014561

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14827&d=1412014597

- - - Updated - - -

Would have liked to give a much better review than this. Unfortunately I don't have much free time so this is the best I could do. Anyway hope it helped


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 5, 2014)

i have heard GPS locking issues on some sites... is it having gps navigation problem?? some users posted it's frustrated to see detecting position at one point while travelling for even around 10 minutes n then suddenly jumps to recent position..

also, have u bought any case to this mobile?? which case / cover would u prefer @OP... thanks


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2014)

bhushan2k said:


> i have heard GPS locking issues on some sites... is it having gps navigation problem?? some users posted it's frustrated to see detecting position at one point while travelling for even around 10 minutes n then suddenly jumps to recent position..


GPS locks are slow, very slow. However I should compare it with a device from same price range, but don't have one, so can't say. Still as it has GLONASS I expected something better. Without Assisted-GPS it takes sometimes up to 3 minutes if not more to get a lock, and that too is very unstable. However for most people under a clean and clear sky it should do the job _just fine_.

    [MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION]: Nice review. I had a plan to do a brief but really don't have the time. I took some photos of the phone when I got it, so IF you want you can use these photos (however they are of below average quality), they are of no use to me anyway.

ZenPhone 5 - Imgur


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 7, 2014)

Can you please post some outdoor pics taken by Zenfone 5. Indoor pics seems to be great in different lighting conditions.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2014)

Aapka liquidator khatam hone walla hai.
Get a refill asap.
Nice review BTW
Can you post screen shots of the complete camera UI?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2014)

I understand that this is a phone with non-removable battery. How much doea a battery cost and is a replacement easily available?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 11, 2014)

bhushan2k said:


> i have heard GPS locking issues on some sites... is it having gps navigation problem?? some users posted it's frustrated to see detecting position at one point while travelling for even around 10 minutes n then suddenly jumps to recent position..
> 
> also, have u bought any case to this mobile?? which case / cover would u prefer @OP... thanks




Sorry bro. Haven't tried GPS extensively to find its faults or effectiveness.

Yep, I bought the cheapest one possible. The NCase one. Backcover for Rs. 375 and Screen guard for Rs. 125 from Flipkart. Both does their job well. 
Also I purchased an external speaker for my mobile (a chinese one) for as low as Rs. 200.

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION]: Nice review. I had a plan to do a brief but really don't have the time. I took some photos of the phone when I got it, so IF you want you can use these photos (however they are of below average quality), they are of no use to me anyway.
> 
> ZenPhone 5 - Imgur



Great pics mate.  Better than than my pics.  Sure I can use some of them though my Zen is a White one not black. I also didn't have time to write a review (Thats why I utilised my Sunday for it  )

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can you please post some outdoor pics taken by Zenfone 5. Indoor pics seems to be great in different lighting conditions.




Yup sure will post some. Just wait 

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> Aapka liquidator khatam hone walla hai.
> Get a refill asap.
> Nice review BTW
> Can you post screen shots of the complete camera UI?



Thank you!
Ya mera liquidator khatam hone wala hain aur  refill vi nahi hoga kyunki maine macchar bhai logo ke saath dosti bana liya hain 
Will post screenshots surely. Just wait some time....

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> I understand that this is a phone with non-removable battery. How much doea a battery cost and is a replacement easily available?



No idea boss. Replacements might be available  although hard to get. No idea about pricing. Better to contact authorised service centre and seek info regarding this.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Updated - Camera Outdoor Pics*

Pic 1 - Auto Mode 
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14871&d=1413299133

Pic 2 - HDR Mode

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14872&d=1413299196


P.s- The above two  pics are not one of my best and in fact are very poor. But they are useful in identifying slight differences (HDR vs Auto) while clicking outdoors.

Pic - 3 Outdoor Night With Flash

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14873&d=1413299267

- - - Updated - - -

*Camera UI*

Stock Camera interface provides a lot of options and not possible to list each and every aspect. So just posting a few. 



Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14874&d=1413300354





Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14875&d=1413300392





Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14876&d=1413300430


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2014)

Can't view attachments. Only me?
I know there is some bug going on, hence I always recommend hosting pics on imgur or minus.com.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Can't view attachments. Only me?
> I know there is some bug going on, hence I always recommend hosting pics on imgur or minus.com.



Yup, what the heck...also facing problems while posting images also and I have mentioned in this thread too.....


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 3, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yup, what the heck...also facing problems while posting images also and I have mentioned in this thread too.....


@mods When will Attache gonna work in TDF  [MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION] try imgru


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 3, 2014)

I bought Asus Zenfone 4 for my mom, and its battery sucks.
Have to charge like 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

Short and nice review Ronnie012. Although pics could be down scaled a little. Will look good.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 8, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> @mods When will Attache gonna work in TDF  [MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION] try imgru


A

Thank you. Will give imgru a try. By the way how to attach images using imgru?

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> I bought Asus Zenfone 4 for my mom, and its battery sucks.
> Have to charge like 2-3 times a day.




 Zenfone 5's battery is better than zf4 though.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Short and nice review Ronnie012. Although pics could be down scaled a little. Will look good.



Thanks a lot. Actually I wanted this review to be much better than this but unfortunately due to a lack of free time as well as lack of a quality digital camera to click photos of my mobile this review came out like this. Anyway, will try to add more info soon and as and when required.


----------



## avinashbansal621 (Nov 9, 2014)

does anyone knows when asus is going to launch the upgrade to android kitkat for zenfone 5 in india?


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I bought Asus Zenfone 4 for my mom, and its battery sucks.
> Have to charge like 2-3 times a day.



Well that is a known issue for Zenphone 4.

- - - Updated - - -

Ronnie how much screen on time you are getting with zenphone 5.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 11, 2014)

avinashbansal621 said:


> does anyone knows when asus is going to launch the upgrade to android kitkat for zenfone 5 in india?



Update it manually if you didn't get it. 
Phones - ZenFone 5 (A501CG) - ASUS


Fresh update today

*i.imgur.com/blwQ7Fx.jpg


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 11, 2014)

avinashbansal621 said:


> does anyone knows when asus is going to launch the upgrade to android kitkat for zenfone 5 in india?



Kitkat's been launched more than a month back. I'm presently using Kitkat.

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Well that is a known issue for Zenphone 4.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ronnie how much screen on time you are getting with zenphone 5.



Approx 5 hours of only movie viewing, 3 - 4 hours of only playing games and 3 hours of only website browsing (3 G). And 10 hours onscreen time if I just keep the screen turned on without doing anything.


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2014)

Not bad.My friend is interested in buying this phone so i asked but which player do you use for watching movies?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 13, 2014)

Minion said:


> Not bad.My friend is interested in buying this phone so i asked but which player do you use for watching movies?



I am using both MX Player and VPlayer. I think VPlayer is better since it supports more file formats.


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2014)

I may sound paranoid but with BS player i am getting 2 more hrs of screen on time that i would generally get with dice player.I find bsplayer to be much more battery efficient.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 14, 2014)

How about VLC?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> I may sound paranoid but with BS player i am getting 2 more hrs of screen on time that i would generally get with dice player.I find bsplayer to be much more battery efficient.




I haven't tried either BS or Dice player. Will have to download and check.

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> How about VLC?



AFAIK only beta version of VLC is available atm. I have installed the beta version and it can play music only, not videos. As a music player its good though.


----------



## Minion (Nov 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> How about VLC?



VLC is not battery efficient as bsplayer.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 18, 2014)

Battery test 

*i.imgur.com/FqIoSY2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cBl8kEk.jpg

24hrs and still 37% not bad.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> VLC is not battery efficient as bsplayer.




Is VLC full version available on android?

- - - Updated - - -



Reloaded said:


> Battery test
> 
> *i.imgur.com/FqIoSY2.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/cBl8kEk.jpg
> ...



Not bad. Could be a lot better though.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 18, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Is VLC full version available on android?



Yes. It is.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Yes. It is.



Cool! Do you have the download link? I am only able to find links for some beta versions


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 19, 2014)

*get.videolan.org/vlc-android/0.9.10/x86/VLC.apk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2014)

^
Thanks a lot


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2015)

has Android 5.0 update been rolled out to this??


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

^^It was stated for sometime around April to may.


----------

